

Safety of OpenID / Clickpass - kingnothing

I'm considering adding OpenID support for my web app and I like clickpass's interface, but I have a concern. If their service is down, can my users still access my site?<p>Worse yet, are all of my users (and my site) completely hosed if my OpenID provider closes up shop?
======
inklesspen
You don't understand OpenID. As a site, you don't have an OpenID provider;
your users do. So if their provider closes, or their site is down, that user
can't log in, just like if that user's email server is down, he can't check
his email.

~~~
iamdave
That said, you shouldn't bottleneck the login/registration process through
OpenID or ClickPass. Make sure they can login to the site, through the site,
or through OID or CP just like Hacker News does.

